# St. Hubert's Rangers - Brotherhood of the Medieval Hunt



## ACRAthens (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi All!

Just wanted to share with y'all a new "primitive" hunting group I discovered a few months ago and joined up with at a recent hunt. 

They're called "St. Hubert's Rangers" after the patron saint of hunting, St. Hubert (see our recent write-up in Field and Stream, if you're interested: ). They're an online group of medieval hunting method enthusiasts (my wife says "dorks, but not wimps!") that get together throughout the year for period-style hunts that use authentic clothing, weaponry and hunting methods. Many of the hunters have taken all sorts of big and small game with period longbows, crossbows, spear, javelin, sling, ferret, falcon and hunting dog - many of these items made by themselves or commissioned. 

I actually just got back from a period hog hunt using spears, sword and longbow with them last weekend near Okechobee, Fla. I was impressed by their kindness, generosity, and general good nature. They weren't play-actors or Rennaisannce Festival sort of people (no offense meant there!), but serious historians with an interest in replicating historically proven hunts as documented in medieval treatises and manuscripts. A very knowledgeable and welcoming group of people. (I kept expecting someone to break into some time of a character and call me "milord" or something, but it never happened, MUCH to my appreciation!  ).  

Anyway, I'm posting a few pictures here with a few photo descriptions if anyone is interested in learning more or joining up. I just enjoy sharing a good thing when I find it and have found lots of GON buddies that might be interested in such a cool "primitive" hunters group.

Happy hunting!

Photo Descriptions:

1 - Me with the boar. I usually don't take pictures with my game, but I needed proof to show my wife I wasn't hanging out with strippers in Florida.
2 - This is the group pic. Ten of of us in all. Most had hunted boar before and instead of spears, decided to use crossbow, longbow or sword. 8 boar were taken in all. Note the lady second from the right - she speared a great big boar. Her husband, on her left, was beaming the whole day.
3 - According to the late 14th century hunting treatise we used to inform our hunt, we kept in pairs of archer and spearman while locating the boar. This is done to protect the archer in case of a charge.
4 - As you can see, the palmetto thickets were quite dense. When chasing the boar we had to be careful to not let one charge us from either side. Here, there is a swordsman in front, spearman (me) in middle, and archer in back.
5 - Our head catchdog (Catahoula and Pittbull cross) was taking a break during the hot day. We were trying to wait patiently while hearing the tantalizing sounds of the bay hounds chasing a boar off in the distance.

All in all, an amazing learning experience and adventure!

Best,

Adam


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2012)

That sounds like fun.

Congratulations Milord!


----------



## ACRAthens (Mar 5, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Congratulations Milord!



Arg!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good Luck. Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 6, 2012)

Weird looking camo, it's a wonder you saw any animals without your Scentlock or mossy oak . 
:
Cool pics, looks like a great time


----------

